# JGIT Repositories



## goedbam (7. Nov 2010)

Hallo,

ich will mit Hilfe der JGit implementierung Repositories anlegen und diese innerhalb eines Netzwerkes mit einander synchronisieren. Ich bin soweit dass ich das Repository anlege und Files hinzufüge und diese dann auch commite. Wie kann ich nun meine Daten zu einem anderen Repository schieben?

mfg


----------



## Lord_Aratorn (23. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
der Beitrag ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber ich wollte dich fragen, ob du Fortschritte gemacht hast.
Da ich mich z.Z mit der selben Problematik beschäftige.

Grüße


----------

